# Zero KB?????????????



## mustardville (Dec 8, 2010)

:4-dontknoMy computer says that I have Zero KB available . All I want to do is burn a disk of some pictures but it wont let me. What do I do?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

is it saying there is zero KB on the disk, if so you need to format the disk.


----------



## mustardville (Dec 8, 2010)

How do I format a disc?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

the video software you are using should allow you to format the cd.

if it doesn't go to my computer select the drive with the disk in do a right click on th drive a select format.

or just use a disc that is empty.


----------



## mustardville (Dec 8, 2010)

Wht? Pretend that I am a not an adult and say that in simpler terms. Sorry, I am just not computer savy.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

you click on my computer go to the drive which has the cd drive in it usually called d: right click on the d: drive with the mouse and select format.

or buy a disk that is empty and use that one to put your file on.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

First off, what OS are you using? If it's a OS X, since you posted int he Mac forums, then there is no My Computer, and we need to know the version since some of the older ones did things different then the newer ones. If it's Windows, then which one so we can move you to the correct forum.
As for 0kb, what does the error say, word for word, and which disk is it saying has 0kb on it, the hard drive, or the disk you are trying to burn too? What software are you using, and kind of files/media are you trying to burn to the disk? What kind of disk are you trying to burn to, and have you burned to this disk before?


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

ooops thanks Tim, I never noticed this was in the mac forum and having not used a mac for 10 years I wouldn't know anything about them now. I will leave it up to you if thats ok.


----------

